# Flushing and trailing test comparison in upland hunting



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We've been talking on another thread about flushing and trailing, etc. I was wondering if anyone has run both NAHRA and spaniel hunt tests? I am asking because we have flushing and trailing tests in NAHRA and I wondered how different they are in spaniel hunt tests? I have only done the trailing part of NAHRA and a simplified flushing spaniel test. So I don't know what the differences are between them. NAHRA has made it their motto that dogs should be tested in real hunting conditions. 

The NAHRA trailing test is very simple. I know several people on here have completed that test. Mine was drag a duck through the grass, make a 90 degree turn. Total distance I think was 50 yards. Dog follows scent laid and finds bird. Bird has to be retrieved to hand. My dog used her nose in the air to find the bird.

Anyone have any thoughts on the flushing part of NAHRA?

Does HRC have flushing or trailing?


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this part of the NAHRA tests. As you advance the trailing will not be so simple. The dogs will be crossing water and the trail will have multiple turns and have more distance. It is amazing to watch the dogs do it.
I ran one where the entire trail was through running water. The dogs did well with it.
Around here NAHRA has smaller entries so you get more out of the tests. They put duck stands in the water for the dogs to sit on for the marks & often they run out of boats.
In the tests I have run, the quartering is often done to the marks. 
One example - we quartered a field, then called the dog into heel and walked about 50 yards while the judges and gun station called back and forth with duck calls. When we reached a certain point the double went down.
Another test we quartered up to a double, ran the double and then heeled along a dike for another 30 - 40 yards to the water blind. 
I do like how they combine series.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It would be interesting to see a video of how they do the quartering. Have you ever seen one by chance?


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> It would be interesting to see a video of how they do the quartering. Have you ever seen one by chance?


In NAHRA you quarter the field and stay within gun range. Usually no further than 25 - 30 yards from the guns. Sometimes dead birds are planted and the dogs will find them - they must deliver to hand. Other times the field just has scented areas. In the senior level there is a live flush and the dog must be steady to shot. 
I have not run spaniel tests. Barb can fill you in on how they are run.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hopefully I will be able to attend a flushing test this year, watch or help or both. Would love to attend a field trial. The two that I have seen this year are 3 to 4 hours away. 
I try not to deviate from our current goal especially considering how novice we are, both the dogs and the handler. Deviating means more confusion. Confusion means decreasing confidence instead of gaining confidence


----------

